# Tender process kicks off start of potential resources boom in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More jobs for expats could be created in New Zealand with the government set to approve a major increases and investment in minerals exploration and development. The Ministry of Economic Development has opened the Northland 2012 competitive tender to manage competitive interest in exploring for metallic minerals. ‘The tender opens the door for us to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tender process kicks off start of potential resources boom in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

